# Which should I trust? BGE or Maverick?



## mosca (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, new to both tools, the Maverick ET-732 and the Big Green Egg. I'm doing a few racks of ribs right now. The BGE thermo reads 245*, the Maverick digital reads 219*. The Maverick is through a potato about 2-3" off the grate. The racks are set upright in rib holders, indirect with the plate setter upside down.

I didn't calibrate either device. I'm not particularly worried, I know how to save ribs that are cooked at 250* instead of 200-225* (but not ribs cooked at 350*). Is there a consensus that either device is generally off? Left to my own thoughts, I trust the digital, but who knows if "who" doesn't ask!

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2011)

I would trust the one thats been calibrated. Theres a link in my signature on how to do that.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 26, 2011)

They could both be right..

 The BGE thermo is at the top where it is much hotter.

Go by the maverick after you test it as it will be closer to the meat.

Check out the 3-2-1 for spares or 2-2-1 method for Baby backs.

  Craig


----------



## mosca (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks man. Everything is stabilized right now at 216/235, so I'm just going to leave it there. Meateater, I don't know how to adjust either one. The knowledge or each device's relationship to those points would certainly be useful in any case.

Craig, I've found that 2.5/1/1 works best for my baby backs. I love the St Louis cut ribs, but my girls prefer the baby backs. Everything I prefer about the big racks, that is exactly what they don't like. They like the smaller bones and the milder flavor. I'll eat either, so it's not like a terrible compromise!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 26, 2011)

Main thing is to test your therms in a pot of boiling water. Don't submerge them, just put the end of the stem/probe in and it should read 212° - if it does not read 212° then you need to either get a new one or make the mental adjustment in your head when taking readings from that device. And yes there will be different readings from different locations in the smoker.


----------



## venture (Jun 26, 2011)

If you are at high altitude, the information here might be helpful:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/boilpoint.htm

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

